# Ideas for casting.....



## bald9eagle (Jul 6, 2013)

Some ideas that I've wondered if anyone has ever casted. I haven't worked a lot of resin blanks so you guys tell me.

1. Potpourri. There are so many different kinds out there that you should get some cool patterns.

2. Dried hedge/horse apples cut in half or quartered.

3. Seed pods. Lily pad pods, magnolia, cotton husks, dried okra, etc.

4. Dried fruit.

Just trying to think outside the box.

Opinions?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 6, 2013)

Seashells.
Sand.
Bark.
Wheat grass.
Old hotwheels?
Doll parts.
Plastic toy figures. (Han solo would be a givin) :)
Shredded paper?
Burl bits. Not just a few either....load up the container full.
Yarn?
Bamboo scrap.
Metal shavings.
Beads.
Coffee beans.


That should hold ya over for a bit... ;)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 6, 2013)

Also....
Feathers. I have a whole box full of turkey feathers if you wana try that........


----------



## bald9eagle (Jul 6, 2013)

Haha. I don't cast but was curious if anyone had tried one of the things I mentioned. I'm most interested in the dried hedge apple and the magnolia seed pod. I've looked around the interwebs trying to find something but haven't.

It does make me want to cast though.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 6, 2013)

bald9eagle said:


> Some ideas that I've wondered if anyone has ever casted. I haven't worked a lot of resin blanks so you guys tell me.
> 
> 1. Potpourri. There are so many different kinds out there that you should get some cool patterns.
> 
> ...



Talk to Chris, justturnin in Texas, he has a good bit of experience in casting, he's cast Sweetgum balls and Acorn caps and 3/4" long White Spruce pine cones and Cactus and so on.


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 6, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> Shredded paper?
> Coffee beans.
> That should hold ya over for a bit... ;)



Yep and Yep
[attachment=27269]
[attachment=27270]


----------



## healeydays (Jul 6, 2013)

Done many of these items in the past. Especially pods and seeds.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 27, 2013)

Any news on the casting ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 28, 2013)

bald9eagle said:


> Haha. I don't cast but was curious if anyone had tried one of the things I mentioned. I'm most interested in the dried hedge apple and the magnolia seed pod. I've looked around the interwebs trying to find something but haven't.
> 
> It does make me want to cast though.


 


Done both.

I made them for 'custom orders', but I have bags full of dried stuff sitting around.
The Magnolia 'pods' need to go into PVC that is 1-1/2" diameter(I ain't got no tiny pod)! 
The dried Osage 'nuts' are dry-ish(I would probably need to 'bake them' for a while). I actually drill them, put them on the 27/64" tubes, and then turned them enough to add some swirlie PR....they came out of the molds looking SWEET!!



Scott (wasn't that much fun) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 28, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> Pics??


 

Never thought I'd need them...didn't bother.

I have more pods then brains though....I'll try making some up this coming weekend.




Scott (ain't the smartest block in the pile) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bald9eagle (Oct 28, 2013)

Funny to see this one come back up. I bought the stuff to do some casting and have learned a few things. Rule #1...Make sure whatever you are casting is DRY! I tried some pine cones but didn't cook them before casting. FOAMY!

Rule #2...This stuff is messy so keep anything that you don't want covered in it away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justturnin (Oct 28, 2013)

1. Potpourri. - It is cool but pricey. 

2. Dried hedge/horse apples cut in half or quartered. - Send me a box, I am not scared

3. Seed pods. Lily pad pods, magnolia, cotton husks, dried okra, etc. Seed pods, yes / Magnolia, Wanted to but limited access and the ones I has were rotten and falling apart so I trashed them / The rest no but I will

4. Dried fruit. No, doubt I would try because it would be very hard to get all of the moisture out of the fruit and I would think it would rot.


----------



## Woodman (Oct 29, 2013)

A few years ago I saw a cast knife handle with aluminum foil in it. It was just several pieces of foil, like they were floating in a dark liquid. The contrast was stunning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

